# Where to shoot in Southern California



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

I have a membership to a range in Van Nuys...but its quite a drive from Pasadena. Where's there a decent range around my area? There is the LA Gun Club in Downtown and the range in off Azusa. Does anyone have any feedback about these clubs? They closed the one in Monrovia :-(


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Are you willing to drive to La Puente?


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

Yea, sure. If its a nice range I would go


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Try the Firing Line in Burbank. It should be a short hop on the freeway. It's at the 5 and Burbank Blvd.

http://www.firingline.net/burbank/


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

junkit_boy said:


> Yea, sure. If its a nice range I would go


La Puente Firing Range

It is a nice place and very friendly staff.

http://lpfr.com/LPFR/Home.html


----------



## junkit_boy (Jun 6, 2008)

cool, i'll check it out


----------



## iffy (Sep 9, 2008)

i second firingline. i live in south pasadena and its just a few minutes drive away. nice people, easy going, and it hasnt been full either time i went.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

iffy said:


> i second firingline. i live in south pasadena and its just a few minutes drive away. nice people, easy going, and it hasnt been full either time i went.


Just don't go there if you plan on shooting/testing your HP ammo.


----------



## iffy (Sep 9, 2008)

BYOA 
(firingline)
It must be Full Metal Jacket (FMJ, TMJ, CMJ) or completely lead.
Hollow point, steel core, or soft point/semi-jacketed bullets are NOT allowed.

Wolf Brand ammunition is NOT allowed



none of those were a big concern to me either way. the biggest upset with the Cali ranges down here in LA is with the outdoor ranges not allowing me to bring steel jacket rounds. (gp-11) for the k31 i plan to purchase. besides, i dont think i could get away with 20$ for 20 rounds HP and come home to the wife. :smt076


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

For about $25.00 I could get 50 rounds of HP ammo online including shipping. For peace of mind I test my defense ammo regularly, ammo is cheap, life is expensive.


----------



## phiya (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm not sure how far these ranges are from you. But there are some nice ranges in the rancho cucamonga / fontana area. One outdoor range in Lytle Creek and one indoor range in rancho cucamonga that I frequent.


----------



## Tombstone17 (Feb 28, 2009)

There is also Burro Canyon Shooting park


----------

